# Sifu Gary Lam impressive Wing Chun



## yipman_sifu (Apr 25, 2006)

Here is some astonishing moves of Sifu Gary Lam of Wing Chun.
http://www.garylamwingchun.com/movies/sifu_kemal3.avi

http://www.garylamwingchun.com/movies/sifu_kemal2.avi

http://www.garylamwingchun.com/movies/sifu_kemal1.avi


----------



## Mcura (Apr 25, 2006)

That's a very impressive display.


----------



## barriecusvein (Apr 25, 2006)

His partner couldnt have looked more half assed if he tried. There was no adaptation to what the other guy was doing, he just threw slow straight punches and only once moved his feet. Its easy to totally tear someone apart when you know exactly what their going to do next.


----------



## WingChun Lawyer (Apr 25, 2006)

I only saw the first video. I was not impressed, the other guy was not aggressive and did not use any footwork. Just your regular chi sao practice with an aggressive sifu and a compliant student.


----------



## yipman_sifu (Apr 25, 2006)

WingChun Lawyer said:
			
		

> I only saw the first video. I was not impressed, the other guy was not aggressive and did not use any footwork. Just your regular chi sao practice with an aggressive sifu and a compliant student.


 
More to come, just wait.


----------



## krauser (Aug 14, 2008)

I had a look at his website and clips.
Most impressive skill.


----------

